
Vittorio Colao's ambitious plan for Vodafone - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13642641
======
davidw
"A software firm must write several versions of its applications for different
platforms, for example, and the owner of a particular handset is usually
restricted to a particular platform. Mr Colao’s other chart, titled “Tomorrow:
One relationship”, is centred on a big, red box labelled “Vodafone Services”.
This is an über-platform that would allow programmers to write an application
which could then run on other platforms, and would also provide essential sub-
services, such as determining a user’s location and, most importantly,
charging for downloads. Mr Colao promises not to be “too greedy”: Vodafone
intends to pass on 70% of revenues to developers, the same share as Apple
does."

Ok - but how does he propose to do that?

